# Crab Apple wood



## tyglover (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone ever used crab apple wood? I just took a small one out at a friend's house. I'm just wondering if there's any difference in the smoke or if it's just the same as using regular apple wood. And if anyone's used it, how long do you let it sit and cure for? I usually use pear, peach, avocado and ash for smoking meats, so this apple is a new but nice surprise.

Thanks


----------



## hagisan (Jul 24, 2013)

Although I have not personally tried smoking with crab apple, I found this bit of information at bbq.about.com


> *Crabapple*  is very similar to apple wood and can be used interchangeably.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

Crab apple is a type of apple tree and yes you can use it for smoking. There are approximately 55 known types of Malus (apple) trees.


----------



## tyglover (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you guys. Im gonna be doing ribs next week so ill let you know how it goes. How you used it before? @dirtsailor2003


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2013)

I haven't personally used it. However I have had smoked food where it was used. Has the same flavor as "apple" wood.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 25, 2013)

I have used crab apple and regular apple on pork, chicken, beef and sausage. Love it on pork loin and brats, gives beef a nice smoky flavor.


----------



## tyglover (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. I read on another site that said crab apple and ash go great together on lamb. Ive used modesto and shamel ash (arizona ash) before and i couldnt taste any smoke flavor. Have any of you used ash before? Im going to do chicken quarters tonight and gives try this apple out.


----------



## akhap (Jul 28, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Crab apple is a type of apple tree and yes you can use it for smoking. There are approximately 55 known types of Malus (apple) trees.



In Michael Pollan's book "The Botany of Desire" a quarter of the book is devoted is devoted to apples...  There are orders of magnitude more varieties of _Malus_ than just 55.  The Russian apple forest is an incredible thing...

My grandfather was an applegrower and he had one special tree he grafted with 26 different varieties of apples.  He also grafted it with roses of many colors and blooming cycles.  Every year that tree produced the most spectacular crop of apples and roses.  He tended it carefully for decades.

The spring he died the apple never leafed out.  I have the initial root graft piece of wood from the tree and turned a free form bowl from half.  The other half is waiting on inspiration.  He died in '92...


----------

